# fuimos a por un taxi



## criptexblanco

Saludos,
¿cuándo es correcto usar la preposición a seguido de por?, por ejemplo ¿está bien decir: fuimos a por un taxi?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Aunque lo he visto escrito por españoles me parece que es una  redundancia de preposiciones.

Decir "voy *a por* agua " me suena como a decir: Vengo *de desde* la escuela.

Sin embargo hay otras combinaciones de preposiciones que no me suenan redundantes como: para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, etc.

Obviamente no te contesté y ahora yo también tengo la duda, ¡jajá!


----------



## criptexblanco

Gracias Janis Joplin, tus dudas también son las mías. Las que pones sobre todo suenan muy bien en lenguaje literario y en algunos poemas ¿no?, «pasó por entre la maleza», «eso fue para con ellos», y así. 
Esperemos que alguien abunde más el tema y despeje nuestras dudas.
Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Hay ya varios hilos sobre el tema. Te vuelvo a adjuntar lo que dice el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.

2. a por. El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como ir, venir, salir, etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente por: «Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» (Victoria Casta [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de por: «¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!» (Aparicio Retratos [Esp. 1989]); «—¿Te vas? [...] —Sí, bajo a por tabaco» (MtnGaite Fragmentos [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de a por, pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por, etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia a por se explica por el cruce de las estructuras ir a un lugar (complemento de dirección) e ir por algo o alguien (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Entonces de este lado del charco se usa *voy por agua* y punto.  ¡Gracias!


----------



## criptexblanco

Muchas gracias Fernando, creo que mis dudas ya están en mucho diluidas.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Fernando said:


> Hay ya varios hilos sobre el tema. Te vuelvo a adjuntar lo que dice el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.
> 
> 2. a por. El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como ir, venir, salir, etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente por: «Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» (Victoria Casta [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de por: «¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!» (Aparicio Retratos [Esp. 1989]); _«—¿Te vas? [...] —*Sí, bajo a por tabaco*» (MtnGaite Fragmentos [Esp. 1976])._ En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de a por, pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por, etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia a por se explica por el cruce de las estructuras ir a un lugar (complemento de dirección) e ir por algo o alguien (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


 
Fernando, me pregunto, en todos los casos del uso de "a por" suena como si la persona no esta hablando completo? es decir deberian nombrar el lugar para no unir las preposiciones? asi.
 "Si, bajo *a* la tienda *por* tabaco" ó ""voy *a por* agua " como ejemplifico Janis seria " voy *a* la cocina *por* agua".


----------



## María Madrid

Efectivamente en España lo de "a por..." está extendidísimo. A mí me horroriza... incluso cuando lo digo yo! Es que alguna vez se me escapa, lo admito.  

Además de que hay expresiones coloquiales en las que es prácticamente obligación decirlo así. "¡Estás a por uvas!" (dicho cuando alguien está tan ausente y despistado que dice o hace algo totalmente fuera de lugar). Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

ROSANGELUS said:


> Fernando, me pregunto, en todos los casos del uso de "a por" suena como si la persona no esta hablando completo? es decir deberian nombrar el lugar para no unir las preposiciones? asi.
> "Si, bajo *a* la tienda *por* tabaco" ó ""voy *a por* agua " como ejemplifico Janis seria " voy *a* la cocina *por* agua".



Como te ha dicho María Madrid, incluso para muchos de los españoles que lo usamos nos suena "raro". La norma culta, en este caso, coincide con la americana, y no con la española.

Efectivamente, el hablante piensa en "voy a [un sitio] por [algo]". Le parece raro no utilizar ir+a. En todo caso no es pecado mortal, como te comenta el DPD, unir preposiciones, aunque en casi todos los casos es más "económico" utilizar solamente una de ellas.


----------



## indigoio

Janis Joplin said:


> Entonces de este lado del charco se usa *voy por agua* y punto.  ¡Gracias!


Sí, porque eso de *a por* suena un poco... feo. (Parece que le falta algo, como comentaba Rouse).

Bueno, varios hilos como éste, éste y este otro han discutido el asunto.

Bueno, voy _a por_ una garnacha... ¡ahorita regreso!
Índigo


----------



## Betildus

Quote:
Originalmente publicado por *sonleia*
La correcta es la primera, aunque yo diría "baja* a* por leche", si usaras para sería sólo para indicar finalidad pero deberías decir "baja para comprar leche"

Precisamente era lo que deseaba aclarar, en los libros traducidos al español he visto mucho frases como esta: "baja *a* por leche", ¿eso es correcto?. 
Yo diría: "Voy por manzanas" (voy a comprar manzanas, voy a buscar manzanas) pero nunca escribiría "voy *a* por manzanas".
No sé la explicación. ¿Alguien podría aclararme la duda?
​


----------



## muycuriosa

Pienso que puedes decir 'ir por algo' or 'ir a por algo'; 'ir a por algo' es, me parece, un poco más coloquial.

Pero - verás lo que dicen los especialistas ...

Saludos.


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Yo nunca digo _bajo por leche_... siempre _bajo *a* por leche_. Ignoro si es correcto o no... saludos


----------



## MajestyDarkness

A mi me sucede el caso contrario, yo nunca digo _voy a por..., _siempre digo voy por, aunque el _voy/bajo a por..._ lo he leído en libros de traducción española. Si es correcto o no, no tengo ni idea.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

yo lo diría tambien sin la "a".

veremos la explicación de los expertos.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:
_voy por leche_ se dice (mayoritariamente) en América
y 
_voy a por leche_ se dice (mayoritariamente) en España.
Véase *Ir por agua o ir a por agua* ; consultas lingüísticas, preguntas más frecuentes en el sitio de la RAE en línea.


----------



## logic

En España el uso de "ir por..." e "ir a por..." suele estar normalmente relacionado a:

Maria va por Juan (A Maria le gusta Juan)
Maria va a por Juan (Maria le va a recoger a Juan)

En caso de emplear un objeto lo mas comun es "ir a por..."

"Maria va a por galletas"


----------



## Argótide

Compañeros foreros,
Esta mañana un amigo español me hizo recordar la sorpresa que sentí hace algunos años mientras enseñaba un curso de español por primera vez en Italia.  Naturalmente, acá en Italia todos los libros de texto disponibles están editados en España.
Cuando llegué a la lección donde se explicaba "a por" ¡casi me trago la silla!  ¡Fue una novedad para mí!!  Es que... ¿qué es esa idea de usar dos preposiciones una al lado de otra?? ¡Se ve rarísimo! (el único otro caso que recuerdo está en la frase "*de por* medio").  Más tarde vi una película mexicana donde salía un personaje español, y para recalcar su _españolidad_, le hicieron decir "Voy *a por* agua..."  
Les puedo asegurar que en México no existe este tipo de construcción.  Nosotros diríamos "Voy por agua" y ya.  Quisiera saber si este *a por* se usa en la sintaxis del español de algún país latinoamericano.


----------



## mirx

Argótide said:


> Compañeros foreros,
> Esta mañana un amigo español me hizo recordar la sorpresa que sentí hace algunos años mientras enseñaba un curso de español por primera vez en Italia. Naturalmente, acá en Italia todos los libros de texto disponibles están editados en España.
> Cuando llegué a la lección donde se explicaba "a por" ¡casi me trago la silla! ¡Fue una novedad para mí!! Es que... ¿qué es esa idea de usar dos preposiciones una al lado de otra?? ¡Se ve rarísimo! (el único otro caso que recuerdo está en la frase "*de por* medio"). Más tarde vi una película mexicana donde salía un personaje español, y para recalcar su _españolidad_, le hicieron decir "Voy *a por* agua..."
> Les puedo asegurar que en México no existe este tipo de construcción. Nosotros diríamos "Voy por agua" y ya. Quisiera saber si este *a por* se usa en la sintaxis del español de algún país latinoamericano.


 
No que yo sepa, también de esto ya hubo un hilo.

La entrada del DPD no dice que sea españolismo, pero sí que es la norma culta en España.


----------



## Betildus

Argótide said:


> Compañeros foreros,
> Esta mañana un amigo español me hizo recordar la sorpresa que sentí hace algunos años mientras enseñaba un curso de español por primera vez en Italia. Naturalmente, acá en Italia todos los libros de texto disponibles están editados en España.
> Cuando llegué a la lección donde se explicaba "a por" ¡casi me trago la silla! ¡Fue una novedad para mí!! Es que... ¿qué es esa idea de usar dos preposiciones una al lado de otra?? ¡Se ve rarísimo! (el único otro caso que recuerdo está en la frase "*de por* medio"). Más tarde vi una película mexicana donde salía un personaje español, y para recalcar su _españolidad_, le hicieron decir "Voy *a por* agua..."
> Les puedo asegurar que en México no existe este tipo de construcción. Nosotros diríamos "Voy por agua" y ya. Quisiera saber si este *a por* se usa en la sintaxis del español de algún país latinoamericano.


 Te puedo asegurar que yo también me caí de la silla. Esto ya se discutió en un hilo anterior y me apabullaron con el "*a por*". Yo también digo: *Voy por agua*, *voy a buscar manzanas*...ni se me ocurriría decir: voy a por manzanas, digo: *voy por manzanas*.
Puede que en España se use así porque en los libros que he leído traducidos al español también encontré el "a por" y me sorprendí mucho.

Saludos.
Mirx, se nos cruzaron nuestros post


----------



## Argótide

mirx said:


> No que yo sepa, también de esto ya hubo un hilo.


 
Lo busqué usando las palabras clave "a por" pero el mensaje que tuve fue que no son suficientes caracteres (o algo así) para efectuar la búsqueda.  ¿Entonces cómo se encuentra ese hilo pasado?


----------



## mirx

Argótide said:


> Lo busqué usando las palabras clave "a por" pero el mensaje que tuve fue que no son suficientes caracteres (o algo así) para efectuar la búsqueda. ¿Entonces cómo se encuentra ese hilo pasado?


 
Es que ya cambiaron el formato de búsqueda y ahora es más complicado, pero bueno aquí te dejo los hilos en los que ya se discutio.

*Hilo 1*
*Hilo 2*, Te recomiendo este, tiene una riquísima intervención por nuesto siempre elocuente Lázaro.

Y para buscar hilos -ya que la opción de búsqueda deja mucho que desear-, ve a la página principal del diccionario de WR, y escribe la palabra principal del hilo que buscas, deslizate hacia abajo hasta que encunetres entradas de hilos ya existentes, todo esto está después de todas las definiciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Y también este


----------



## Argótide

¡Gracias, Mirx y Betildus!



mirx said:


> La entrada del DPD no dice que sea españolismo, pero sí que es la norma culta en España.


 
Entonces, es al revés contrario, Mirx, al menos según la cita que da Lazarus en uno de los otros hilos:

*a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). 

Lo mismo dice Seco:

El esbozo de 1973, aunque reconoce que el empleo de esta locución (a por) ha progresado mucho incluso en la literatura, señala que «la conversación culta... suele sentirla como vulgar y procura evitarla». No hay, sin embargo, razón seria para censurar este uso, tan legítimo como otras combinaciones (de entre, por entre, para con, etc.) nunca repudiada por los gramáticos.[...] Es evidente la ventaja expresiva que posee a por; fui por ella es ambiguo, pues podría ser "fui a causa de ella" o "fui a buscarla". Fui a por ella es solamente fui a buscarla.

Manuel Seco, Diccionario de dificultades de la lengua española.

Eso sí, no entiendo por qué a por no tiene marca de uso exclusivo en España.

*Chau.*


----------



## lazarus1907

Curiosamente a mí me enseñaron desde pequeño que evitara la construcción "a por", y siempre había pensado que era incorrecta, pero más tarde leí que había gramáticos que la defendían y me lo replanteé. Se me ocurre un ejemplo en el que, en mi opinión, la secuencia está más que justificada:

¡Mirad! ¡Piratas! ¡Por ellos!

¿Qué están diciendo aquí? ¿Que están brindando por ellos, o que van a ir a atacarlos? Otra:

Vamos a la isla por ellos.

¿Es porque ellos nos han pedido que fuéramos, o sencillamente vamos porque queremos atacarlos (o a recogerlos)?


----------



## Argótide

Holas.



lazarus1907 said:


> Curiosamente a mí me enseñaron desde pequeño que evitara la construcción "a por", y siempre había pensado que era incorrecta, pero más tarde leí que había gramáticos que la defendían y me lo replanteé. Se me ocurre un ejemplo en el que, en mi opinión, la secuencia está más que justificada:
> 
> ¡Mirad! ¡Piratas! ¡Por ellos!
> 
> ¿Qué están diciendo aquí? ¿Que están brindando por ellos, o que van a ir a atacarlos? Otra:
> 
> Vamos a la isla por ellos.
> 
> ¿Es porque ellos nos han pedido que fuéramos, o sencillamente vamos porque queremos atacarlos (o a recogerlos)?


 
La cosa es que yo ayer recordé el asunto del *a por* porque un amigo español me regañó por haber dicho "ellos fueron *por* no-sé-qué".  Para él, era yo la que estaba hablando mal al "omitir" la "a".  Puedo demostrarle que es perfectamente aceptable mi modo de decir, como lo es el suyo.  No obstante, sigo con la idea de que este *a por* debería ser marcado como españolismo o locución propia de España, como en el RARO caso de _ordenador_, por ejemplo. Todavía hay muchísimos vocablos en los diccionarios que no tienen la marca _Esp_.  De momento recuerdo "canguro", con acepción de 
*5. *com. Persona, generalmente joven, que se encarga de atender a niños pequeños en ausencia corta de los padres." 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_. Todavía no he encontrado un latinoamericano que me diga que se usa en su país (pero alguien me podría sorprender hoy ).

Otro tema interesante que tocas, Lazarus, es el del por qué debería usarse *a por*.  Por claridad.  Y claro, te doy toda la razón.  Pero si a ésas vamos, entonces habrá quien diga que en América deberíamos usar "vosotros" en vez de "ustedes" porque es más claro y no hay confusión entre el pronombre de segunda persona plural cortés y su equivalente más informal. Pero esa propuesta dudo que será aceptada, por mucho que sea lógica.  Para mí lo importante es que la gente conozca las variantes y las acepte, y no tratar de imponer una fórmula sobre otra.

chaucito.


----------



## carzante

Pero chicos: tenemos que poner siempre "*a por* ellos", pues si no...

¿Qué sería de la consigna de la selección española? 

Saludos a todos


----------



## mjmuak

Argótide said:


> Holas.
> 
> 
> 
> La cosa es que yo ayer recordé el asunto del *a por* porque un amigo español me regañó por haber dicho "ellos fueron *por* no-sé-qué". Para él, era yo la que estaba hablando mal al "omitir" la "a". Puedo demostrarle que es perfectamente aceptable mi modo de decir, como lo es el suyo. No obstante, sigo con la idea de que este *a por* debería ser marcado como españolismo o locución propia de España, como en el RARO caso de _ordenador_, por ejemplo. Todavía hay muchísimos vocablos en los diccionarios que no tienen la marca _Esp_. De momento recuerdo "canguro", con acepción de
> *5. *com. Persona, generalmente joven, que se encarga de atender a niños pequeños en ausencia corta de los padres."
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_. Todavía no he encontrado un latinoamericano que me diga que se usa en su país (pero alguien me podría sorprender hoy ).
> 
> Otro tema interesante que tocas, Lazarus, es el del por qué debería usarse *a por*. Por claridad. Y claro, te doy toda la razón. Pero si a ésas vamos, entonces habrá quien diga que en América deberíamos usar "vosotros" en vez de "ustedes" porque es más claro y no hay confusión entre el pronombre de segunda persona plural cortés y su equivalente más informal. Pero esa propuesta dudo que será aceptada, por mucho que sea lógica. Para mí lo importante es que la gente conozca las variantes y las acepte, y no tratar de imponer una fórmula sobre otra.
> 
> chaucito.


 

Llevas toda la razón, supongo que esa "a" se pone para evitar ambiguedad, los ejemplos que ha pusto LAzarus son muy claros (para variar!)  pero eso no significa que sin "a" sea incorrecto (nadie ha dicho que lo sea). 

En cuanto a lo de _españolismo, _va a ser complicado que la RAE lo ponga en ciertos términos, porque el DRAE está basado en el español peninsular del centro-norte, lo demás se consideran variantes del castellano "correcto", por eso siempre especifican "América", "Andalucía", "Canarias"...


----------



## María Madrid

Argótide said:


> Pero si a ésas vamos, entonces habrá quien diga que en América deberíamos usar "vosotros" en vez de "ustedes" porque es más claro y no hay confusión entre el pronombre de segunda persona plural cortés y su equivalente más informal. Pero esa propuesta dudo que será aceptada, por mucho que sea lógica. Para mí lo importante es que la gente conozca las variantes y las acepte, y no tratar de imponer una fórmula sobre otra
> chaucito.


Personalmente no veo ningún paralelismo entre el ejemplo de "a por" de Lazarus y lo que tu sugieres de "ustedes". Él habla de una expresión evidentemente imprecisa (a la salud de ellos o vamos a matarlos, en España el "a por ellos" no deja lugar a dudas), en tu caso sólo te refieres a opciones diferentes en el trato, no a vaguedades. 

En cualquier caso, si se considera elegante decir "para con" (los famosos para conmigo que alguien ha mencionado y que tanta gracia me hacían en en las lecturas de mi infancia), por lógica no habría que resultar tan extraño dar por bueno "a por", especialmente en contextos tan concretos como los que tan acertadamente ha sugerido Lazarus. Saludos,


----------



## horusankh

Argótide said:


> Eso sí, no entiendo por qué a por no tiene marca de uso exclusivo en España.


 


mjmuak said:


> Llevas toda la razón, supongo que esa "a" se pone para evitar ambiguedad, los ejemplos que ha pusto LAzarus son muy claros (para variar!) pero eso no significa que sin "a" sea incorrecto (nadie ha dicho que lo sea).
> 
> En cuanto a lo de _españolismo, _va a ser complicado que la RAE lo ponga en ciertos términos, porque el DRAE está basado en el español peninsular del centro-norte, lo demás se consideran variantes del castellano "correcto", por eso siempre especifican "América", "Andalucía", "Canarias"...


Pues a mí también me suena rara esa manera de decir, pero ahora que tengo más contacto con españoles como que ya me brinca menos, aunque creo que seguiré diciendo "voy por algo" sin la "a", me siento más cómodo.

En cuanto a que el DRAE agregara lo de _españolismo_, yo también dudo que vaya a suceder, aunque lo agradecería mucho, porque me gustaría saber si una palabra que no conozco y encuentro en el diccionario, la puedo usar sin problemas en Argentina o Colombia, o solamente en España, de la misma manera en que el diccionario me advierte que otra palabra se usa sólo en Perú o Venezuela. Porque en el diccionario se pueden encontrar mexicanismos como "chocolate" o "mecate", pero en el primero no se hace mención de que lo sea, tal vez porque la palabra se usa en España. Y por otro lado, por ejemplo, para "flipar", que no le encuentro nada de castizo, sólo me advierte que es de uso coloquial, y en México no se conoce, y sin embargo, "pescar" en el sentido de contraer una enfermedad, también lo pone como coloquial, y en ese sentido sí que se usa en México, "pescó un resfriado". En suma, creo que a todos nos vendría bien saber si una palabra es argentinismo, peruanismo, mexicanismo, etc., pero también sería útil saber si sólo es españolismo.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Si suena raro "a por".
Además sería interesante saber si sólo se usa en Castilla o si es común a toda España. ¿Se usa así en Andalucía?
Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

HUMBERT0 said:


> Además sería interesante saber si sólo se usa en Castilla o si es común a toda España. ¿Se usa así en Andalucía?


Sí, se usa así en Andalucía, que es la "abuela" del español americano, pero por lo que he leído, quizá Argótide tenga razón y habría que aclarar que es exclusiva de España. Lo cual me recuerda mi pregunta original: ¿Cómo dicen en América lo que en España decimos...

_*¡A por ellos! *_(en guerras, ataques, etc.)?

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Pues, esta abuela omitió algunas cosas al cruzar el charco.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Lazarus:
Una pregunta, _¡A por ellos! ¿es igual a decir? ¡tras ellos!_


----------



## María Madrid

¿Y si están delante y cara a cara? ¿O en alto? En el mensaje 18 de este hilo está la pregunta de Lazarus. Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

Gracias María, ya leí el hilo 18.
 Entonces aquí en México diríamos ¡Tras ellos! Y no ¡A por ellos!
 O quizá ¡Agárrenlos, que no se escapen!


----------



## María Madrid

¿Y en un partido de fútbol? ¿Y cuando el enfrentamiento no es tan físico, sino una competición de otro tipo que no sea deportiva?

El himno de la (lamentable) selección española de fútbol del último mundial era "A por ellos... oeeee" pero también había un famoso disco que se llamaba "A por ellos... que son pocos y cobardes". Saludos,


----------



## HUMBERT0

Se me ocurre ¡A ellos!
No recuerdo donde he escuchado la frase ¡A ellos mis valientes!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

lazarus1907 said:


> Sí, se usa así en Andalucía, que es la "abuela" del español americano, pero por lo que he leído, quizá Argótide tenga razón y habría que aclarar que es exclusiva de España. Lo cual me recuerda mi pregunta original: ¿Cómo dicen en América lo que en España decimos...
> 
> _*¡A por ellos! *_(en guerras, ataques, etc.)?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Probablemente sería algo así como

!Al ataque, mis valientes!

Esa la he visto en algunas películas de piratas (o vaqueros, ya no me acuerdo).


----------



## HUMBERT0

Tienes razón Toño, se me olvidaba ¡Al ataque!


----------



## mirx

Se dice simplemente "Por ellos".

Y obviamente no estás brindando así que no hay confusión.

!Vamos por ellos!

Esto se dice en el campo de batalla y sería tonto pensar que vas en representación de ellos. Es obvio que los vas a atacar.


----------



## Argónida

mirx said:


> Se dice simplemente "Por ellos".
> 
> Y obviamente no estás brindando así que no hay confusión.
> 
> !Vamos por ellos!
> 
> Esto se dice en el campo de batalla y sería tonto pensar que vas en representación de ellos. Es obvio que los vas a atacar.


 
Sí, pero en el ejemplo de la Selección de fútbol, si el himno dijera "¡Por ellos!" el significado sería completamente distinto de "¡A por ellos!". En el primer caso se puede suponer que nos referimos a los propios jugadores de la selección, que somos la afición y estamos allí "por ellos" o algo así. Nada que ver con el significado de "¡A por ellos!" que obviamente se refiere, no al propio equipo, sino al contrincante al que hay que derrotar. Por lo menos en España las dos expresiones significan cosas muy diferentes.


----------



## ampurdan

Entiendo que pueda sonar algo raro para nuestros compadres americanos y es bueno saberlo, pero la verdad es que yo lo encuentro muy práctico y expresivo. Si no pudiera decir "voy a por lo que sea" y tuviera que decir "voy por lo que sea", pienso que me faltaría alguna cosa. Preferiría decir "voy a buscar lo que sea". 

En realidad, eso último o algo como "fui en busca de..." es lo que utilizaría en un documento formal, no "fui a por" ni "fui por".


----------



## mirx

Argónida said:


> Sí, pero en el ejemplo de la Selección de fútbol, si el himno dijera "¡Por ellos!" el significado sería completamente distinto de "¡A por ellos!". En el primer caso se puede suponer que nos referimos a los propios jugadores de la selección, que somos la afición y estamos allí "por ellos" o algo así. Nada que ver con el significado de "¡A por ellos!" que obviamente se refiere, no al propio equipo, sino al contrincante al que hay que derrotar. Por lo menos en España las dos expresiones significan cosas muy diferentes.


 

Ya he dicho que es obvio que no estamos en representación del equipo, que no estamos brindando, y que el único significado posible es "vamos a atacarlos a ellos".

Y sí, Ampurdan, la verdad sí suena rarísimo, y yo por el contrario cada vez que oigo a alguien decir "voy a por", pienso que va a decir el nombre de un lugar, pero ¡oh sorpresa! no hay  lugar, simplemente "va a por la leche".


----------



## belén

Buenos días a todos:
Estuve en noviembre pasado en un congreso sobre la guerra civil española y una de las mesas redondas trataba sobre cómo la guerra había afectado al modo de hablar de los españoles.

Uno de los ponentes comentó que el uso del "a por" se había implantado tras la guerra. No me acuerdo exactamente de los datos que puso sobre la mesa, básicamente la ponencia hablaba de los movimientos migratorios que tuvieron lugar durante y tras la guerra y como se habían "mezclado" los diversos modos de hablar a lo largo y ancho del país y este fue uno de los comentarios con los que me quedé. 

Be


----------



## Argónida

belén said:


> Buenos días a todos:
> Estuve en noviembre pasado en un congreso sobre la guerra civil española y una de las mesas redondas trataba sobre cómo la guerra había afectado al modo de hablar de los españoles.
> 
> Uno de los ponentes comentó que el uso del "a por" se había implantado tras la guerra. No me acuerdo exactamente de los datos que puso sobre la mesa, básicamente la ponencia hablaba de los movimientos migratorios que tuvieron lugar durante y tras la guerra y como se habían "mezclado" los diversos modos de hablar a lo largo y ancho del país y este fue uno de los comentarios con los que me quedé.
> 
> Be


 
De hecho, la frase que mencionó María Madrid: "A por ellos, que son pocos y cobardes", que ciertamente es el título de un disco de Loquillo y los Trogloditas, me suena que es una frase original de la época de la guerra civil, del bando republicano, y que Loquillo no hizo más que hacerla suya para el título del LP (que en aquella época, no la de la guerra civil, sino los ochenta, eran LPs).

P.D.: Belén, ¿qué le ha pasado a tu firma, que ha encogido? Ahora parece la firma de una oveja travestida en pato


----------



## Jellby

Otro "a por" famoso es el de "a por uvas" que creo que popularizaron (o introdujeron) Martes y 13 en un programa de Nochevieja.


----------



## María Madrid

Argónida said:


> De hecho, la frase que mencionó María Madrid: "A por ellos, que son pocos y cobardes", que ciertamente es el título de un disco de Loquillo y los Trogloditas, me suena que es una frase original de la época de la guerra civil, del bando republicano, y que Loquillo no hizo más que hacerla suya para el título del LP (que en aquella época, no la de la guerra civil, sino los ochenta, eran LPs).


Gracias por el dato. Efectivamente me sonaba haber oído que el título del álbum venía de otro contexto más antiguo, es decir, que lo de "a por" no es exactamente nuevo, pero como no sabía el origen, preferí no mencionar nada en ese sentido.

Sólo un matiz, el álbum es del 90, y ya había CDs... Saludos,


----------

